# Saddle Fitter Plymouth/Saltash area?



## Babybella (19 May 2014)

I'm looking for a good, reliable saddle fitter to visit my mare in Saltash. Im looking to buy another saddle, but after a synthetic preferably as she's still a youngster. 
Amy help will be greatly appreciated!
thank you!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 May 2014)

Sorry can't help other than to say avoid here: www.saddlewisesouthwest.co.uk - and here: www.saddleexchange.co.uk

I've had (as have others on here) negative experiences with both. The Saddlewise South West woman advertises in the Western Morning News and is a mobile fitter who does mainly 2nd hand saddles - don't be tempted even if you're desperate!, the others I mention are based in Somerset but cover the area and fit new.


----------



## Babybella (19 May 2014)

Ok, thanks! 
I've heard so many mixed reviews, was thinking of using Wendy Sibley. of Ashton Saddlery? The other which looks positive is Jodi Hooper?


----------



## Piglet (20 May 2014)

Saddlesore South West has had lots of negative feedback, when I spoke to get at the Equine Fair a couple of years ago, she waffled loads if crap.  Jodie Hooper from Okehampton is good, I used her in the past until I went for a tree free saddle.  Marcus Bond from Saltash is s'posed to be quite good


----------

